# Drywall or sub-floor first



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

Seems to me the subfloor is first, drywall is second...keeping the drywall about 1/4" off the sub-floor.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

sub floor first. If you put the drywall down, besides the possibility of dinging it while installing the sub floor, why would you want to fight while trying to get it tight to the wall? I assume you'll be adding new a new layer of sub floor not ripping out the old and putting down new?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Subfloor first. Always. I can't believe that anyone would vote the contrary. :no:


----------



## GSaunders02 (Dec 29, 2008)

yea, new sub-floor over an old cork board.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes:------>Sub floor first. :thumbsup:


----------



## GSaunders02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Great. Thanks for the info!


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

corkboard???


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

4just1don said:


> corkboard???


x2 :huh:


----------

